# Release the brake and engine dies



## Glen Chalmers (Jun 4, 2018)

Engine runs fine, when I release the brake in gear or nutral the engine shuts off please help too old to push mower


----------



## Glen Chalmers (Jun 4, 2018)

Older t100


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The seat safety switch is the likely culprit.


----------

